# Another Bobcat going home....



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is The nicest Pose I have seen on a cat mount. I like it!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BOBCAT !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is the most natural relaxed pose I've ever seen, heck makes me want to break out a hammock and join him!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful mount and the most natural pose I've ever seen done on a bobcat. WELL DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## skintbackhc (Jan 12, 2012)

man, that looks awesome. great work, very life like.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

IMO wild Heritage Taxidermy does the best bobcat and mountain lion mounts. Cats are the hardest to animals to get the face right.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As usual, beautiful work.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

That is a fantastic mount, very life like. I hope the guy getting it don't have dogs, it will drive them nuts setting there teasing 'em.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Great look'in mount. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

My uncle is a taxidermist & has come up with some cool stuff, but I really dig this mount. I like the hanging legs & facial set. Outstanding work!


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow - that is some proper taxidermy! Nice job.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

excellent bobcat mount. Beautiful!!!


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice! Now, I want one....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now that is one GORGEOUS mount :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap:


----------



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, have a couple more coming up, as well as some cougars. I'll post pics when I get them finished up. Or check out my facebook page to see work in progress......

https://www.facebook.com/wildheritage


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great mount and great photos of it.


----------

